# Brand NEW Honda EU2200 VERY hard to start



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

I have a NEW Honda EU2200. That was bought SPECIFICALLY because my old Champion 2000W was such a MASSIVE PITA to start.
Unfortunately, SO IS THE )(*&^% month-old, ridiculously expensive Honda.

Even more unfortunately, there were NONE available anywhere NEAR me, so I had to make the long trek to a place the DID have one to buy it. NOT one I EVER expected to have to make again once purchasing this praised-to-the-hilt by everyone I heard from unit.

It HAS GAS. It HAS OIL.

I run the generator and when I’m done I run it with the fuel closed so it empties the carburetor as the dealer told me to.
When I go to restart it a week later, I close the choke, Turn the switch on, make SURE it’s NOT in Eco mode, Open the fuel valve on the filler lid, wait a minute or 2 for the carb to fill (which I'm not sure it is), then pull the cord…

Nothing………. A dozen pulls later, NOTHING. Stand there for a while and look at it. Try again, NOTHING. I’ve now pull the cord at least 25 times.
OPEN the choke and pull. Nothing. Take the gas filler cap off to see if there REALLY is any. Yup. 

Pull it AGAIN. Nothing. Maybe open the choke again and pull it and it POPS. Or not. At some point, close the choke and pull and it starts…………….
WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?

Also, on the choke – and I don’t see anything in the manual about this – push to the left and it’s supposed to close the choke. Push to the right and it’s OPEN.
When push it to the left (choke closed) it eventually starts. When I move it to the right, it’s fine IN THE MIDDLE. If I push it FURTHER to the right, it slows down, runs ragged and very choppy.
Is THIS normal? Is the choke ONLY actually open when it’s in the middle?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah thats it, fuel on, choke closed, set it to on and it should start really easy with it being new and a honda. Then open the choke within a second or 2 of it being started.. It could have a bad spark plug I guess?

I have a cheap 2800watt generator and even from new it started up stupidly easy within a second of turning the key...


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

GracieAllen said:


> I have a NEW Honda EU2200. That was bought SPECIFICALLY because my old Champion 2000W was such a MASSIVE PITA to start.
> Unfortunately, SO IS THE )(*&^% month-old, ridiculously expensive Honda.
> 
> Even more unfortunately, there were NONE available anywhere NEAR me, so I had to make the long trek to a place the DID have one to buy it. NOT one I EVER expected to have to make again once purchasing this praised-to-the-hilt by everyone I heard from unit.
> ...


How fresh is the gas? Is the spark plug gapped properly? You can take out the spark plug and see if it has a strong spark while pulling the cord. A warmed up engine will not require choke, a cold engine will require choke for a few seconds. Adjust choke as appropriate once it starts to run smoothly. A new Honda should not be giving you any issues if you are giving it what it needs. If you think it might be an issue with the carb, you can try take off the air filter and see if starting fluid makes any difference. If it does, you may have inadvertently gummed up the carb, even if you ran it dry. You can always take it in for warranty service and see what the Tech says.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It’s not a gravity fill fuel system. It has a fuel pump. Once you run the machine with the fuel valve off youve emptied the carb. Now you need to pull it several times for the fuel to pump the fuel into the carb in order for it to start.


----------



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

Yup... #4 got it right. Mostly. It's not "several times", it's a few DOZEN times according to the dealer... Called the selling dealer... The one with whom I had the original conversation that went something like: "I have a 2000W Champion and it's a MAJOR PITA to start. Takes a dozen pulls. I want something that STARTS EASY 'cause I'm TOO old to be dealing with this kind of crap." "Honda," they said. "Absolutely fantastic, starts better than anything, never have any problem, yada, yada, yada. Yeah, they cost 2-3 TIMES more than everything else does, but they're fantastic and will SOLVE YOUR PROBLEM." Guess who was stupid enough to believe them. 'Course, I also had dozens of responses in forums when I talked about what I was looking for that said the same thing... Would have been nice if SOMEBODY had said up front that if you follow the recommendation to ALWAYS keep the carburetor empty if you're not going to use the generator for a week, you'll have to spend a lot of time, and a lot of screwing around to get fuel in there and get it started.

I asked about the bizarre behavior of the choke - far left it appears to be closed, in the middle it appears to be off. Don't have a CLUE what it's doing when I move it to the far right - it bogs down, lopes, vibrates and generally runs "poorly". Talked to service at the selling dealer. They said, "Huh. Well you could bring it in for us to check." "And AFTER the 40 mile drive to get to you, are you going to fix it right away?" "Oh, no, we couldn't do that, you'd have to leave it." 

Never dealt with these folks before. Hopefully, I'll never need to buy anything from them again.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

GracieAllen said:


> Yup... #4 got it right. Mostly. It's not "several times", it's a few DOZEN times according to the dealer... Called the selling dealer... The one with whom I had the original conversation that went something like: "I have a 2000W Champion and it's a MAJOR PITA to start. Takes a dozen pulls. I want something that STARTS EASY 'cause I'm TOO old to be dealing with this kind of crap." "Honda," they said. "Absolutely fantastic, starts better than anything, never have any problem, yada, yada, yada. Yeah, they cost 2-3 TIMES more than everything else does, but they're fantastic and will SOLVE YOUR PROBLEM." Guess who was stupid enough to believe them. 'Course, I also had dozens of responses in forums when I talked about what I was looking for that said the same thing... Would have been nice if SOMEBODY had said up front that if you follow the recommendation to ALWAYS keep the carburetor empty if you're not going to use the generator for a week, you'll have to spend a lot of time, and a lot of screwing around to get fuel in there and get it started.
> 
> I asked about the bizarre behavior of the choke - far left it appears to be closed, in the middle it appears to be off. Don't have a CLUE what it's doing when I move it to the far right - it bogs down, lopes, vibrates and generally runs "poorly". Talked to service at the selling dealer. They said, "Huh. Well you could bring it in for us to check." "And AFTER the 40 mile drive to get to you, are you going to fix it right away?" "Oh, no, we couldn't do that, you'd have to leave it."
> 
> Never dealt with these folks before. Hopefully, I'll never need to buy anything from them again.


Are you absolutely sure the gas is fresh? Not fresh from the gas can, but known fresh fuel from a gas station that does a lot of business. Draining the tank and putting in fresh, ethanol free gas would be one of the first things I tried. Even gas older than 3 months can give a small engine starting problems. Keep in mind gas at a lower volume gas station can sit in their tanks for weeks or months, then customers come and fill up their gas cans and they can sit in a shed or garage for a few more months. Before you know it, the fuel is old and less combustible, unless it was treated immediately after purchasing with Stabil or other fuel stabilizer. A running engine can still burn imperfect fuel, but starting an engine with bad gas is harder.


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

1.Based on the choke operation, you could have a clogged internal jet-restricting fuel flow. 
Choke ON it will start then when you go to choke OFF it stalls BUT if you go halfway it will run. If this is correct you have the symptoms of a clogged pilot jet in the carb. Totally uncool with a new unit but that is one theory.
2.Other possibility is the fuel pump is not working properly, perhaps the line that powers the pump is loose or crimped. You will need to remove the side cover and inspect for this. If the pump is working the carb float bowl will be full. With cover removed you can find the carb drain screw and see (maybe after you inspect pump hose).


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

....If you are using the generator frequently don’t run it dry... The choke has a label explaining that toggled forward is ON and toggled back it OFF.

All my Honda’s start 2 pulls tops, after sitting for a month or so. Do you have a hard time starting the generator say, the next day if you don’t run It dry?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you only have to run a honda dry if it is to be stored over 3 months..
it is normal to have to pull several times (20+) 
there are other methods to prime the dry fuel system.
pm me if you need help


----------



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

The fuel isn't from me. It's from the dealer - the thing hasn't been used for anything but testing because the weather here has sucked for 2 weeks! So, it's whatever the dealer put in. I have no idea if it contains Ethanol or not - I'd guess yes. But, in the real world, this thing is going to have to run on whatever I can find wherever I am - and "non-ethanol" fuel is getting harder and harder to find.

As for whatever is going on with the carb/choke... We HAVE a dealer here in town, and I'd have been happy to buy from them. Unfortunately, they didn't have any a month ago, had NO idea when they were going to get some, but KNEW it wasn't going to be for "a while". I may call them Monday to see if they can find out what's going any more expeditiously than the selling dealer.

As for hard to start - yes. It definitely takes at LEAST a half dozen pulls if it sits overnight. It appears that it takes a half dozen pulls if it sits 20 minutes while I'm doing other things.

OR, I may open it up this weekend and poke around. I presume I should be able to see if the choke is opening and closing normally...

I keep having flashbacks to the ancient 1965 Evinrude, manual start, we had on an OLD boat when I was a kid. To start it you had a big rubber bulb in the fuel line that you had to squeeze a half dozen times to get gas to the carburetor so you could start the thing... I thought things had evolved in the last 50+ years, especially for something this expensive. It appears I was wrong.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

My Honda generator is fuel injected, so I don't have to worry about carburetor issues. I run it once a month and always use fresh ethanol free gas. Any gas that sits around for more than a few months gets dumped into the cars and I refill the cans with fresh. Never had an issue with my Honda, but I can see how it must be frustrating if it doesn't start after a few pulls. Hopefully you'll get it sorted out soon.

You can do a search for nearby ethanol free fuel in your area using this website below:





Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada


Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.




www.pure-gas.org


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

My 2200 is hard to start too, and I run the carb dry every time. Always use fresh gas with additive. I’m thinking of not running the carb dry to see if it starts easier because it doesn’t need to pump up the fuel system so much?Takes a dozen pulls or more. I run it every month or so... Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you can always add a fuel primer to any system..
we use them on the berg style extended run system on the eu2000i and eu2200i gens so it helps prime the gen set!!
pretty cool!
pm me for parts and extended run build links!
working on video production series this year.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Its crazy, my £300 gen started within a second when started for the first time from new, using the electric start. And as long as I start the gen monthly it starts in about 1-2 seconds and thats without draining the fuel, as I dont think it does the engine much good keep starving it from fuel all the time.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

I understand your frustration. Same Honda issues here. Paul is right about a fuel priming system. I use one on my EU2000. It sits sometimes for as much as six months without starting, albeit without gas in the carb or the tank. Hard to start. My fuel priming system is a spray can of starting fluid. Spritz a shot into the air intake, pull the crank twice, fires off, the initial rotations of the crank supply the necessary vacuum modulations to prime the fuel system. It starts easy after that. Done. Then I'm off to address the next monumental issue facing my existence.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Boy! I must be lucky. The gods have smiled on me over the years that I owned Honda equipment. 
And that is more than just one.
My 35 year old ES6500 sat thru the winter without a start.
Yesterday I took it outside and it fired on the first turn of the engine.
I have a 3200 PSI Honda powered pressure washer that sat through the winter without use.
My grandson borrowed it to do some washing yesterday.
He said it fired on the second pull after having sat for the winter.
I however have a Sears vacuum that god himself could not start.
I finally took the pull rope off and converted it to start with an electric impact wrench and a spray of either.
It still has to be wound up for a few seconds before it catches and starts even though it has a new carburetor on it.
My next conversion is to install a propane cylinder to replace the gas feed and that will happen as soon as I use the last of the non ethanol gasoline.
I feel your pain GracieAllen.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I have read about and watched some videos regarding these small Honda generators (EU2000i and EU2200i) and apparently the people who have been experiencing issues with starting and/or choke settings have found that the main jet inside the carb was designed with smaller than usual orifices which help with the fuel efficiency but are prone to clogging. After cleaning out the carb and the jets, the issues are solved. Just a few impurities in the gas, new unit or not, could have caused this.

A few of the threads referenced this video for carb cleaning of an EU2000i model:


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

No. The issue that we are having is due to running the carb dry and then needing numerous pulls to prime before it starts. Today it took 10 pulls to start and it ran like a champ as usual. When I shut it down this time I didn’t run the carb dry. I’ll start it again in a month and see if it will start with less pulls. I’m sure it will. I’ll update then... Dutchy


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> When I shut it down this time I didn’t run the carb dry.


Machines with fuel pumps that don't have electric starters usually should not be run dry for storage. It takes a lot of effort to re-prime them.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

As long as you run it monthly, the carb shouldnt need emptying, plus the engine will thankyou for not staving it of fuel aswel....I have had my gen for 2 years, never emptied the carb, I just start it monthly for 10-20mins and it starts within 2secs of the turn of the key. Then just turn off the fuel tap after the engine is off.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Ah yes, another hard starting Honda. Welcome to the club. This has plagued them since the 80's. I bought one of their EM-600 units back then, and it has been a horrible starting generator from day one. No primer bulb + no choke = hard starting. That is an equation that most every manufacturer knows..... Except Honda for some reason.

Also keep a close eye on your oil for fuel dilution. That is another thing they're famous for. Including their cars. Their "Earth Dreams" 4-cylinder engine has massive fuel dilution problems. It would appear that Honda needs a refresher course on how to make piston rings.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

tabora said:


> Machines with fuel pumps that don't have electric starters usually should not be run dry for storage. It takes a lot of effort to re-prime them.


That’s what I’m thinking. I always run ethanol free and have a fuel additive mixed in too. Running it dry is probably unnecessary. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> No. The issue that we are having is due to running the carb dry and then needing numerous pulls to prime before it starts. Today it took 10 pulls to start and it ran like a champ as usual. When I shut it down this time I didn’t run the carb dry. I’ll start it again in a month and see if it will start with less pulls. I’m sure it will. I’ll update then... Dutchy


i am sure it will start in a pull or two dutchy.
you did have fuel treatment in the fuel right?


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

On my Honda the only way you can run the carb dry is to run the unit completely out of fuel. Otherwise the float bowl will remain full. There is no "Fuel Switch". Just an "ON / OFF" lever. No choke, and no way to prime the carb after it sits for long periods. If it sits for more than a month it can take a dozen pulls, in order to get enough fuel moving to get it to fire. And that is with the tank full.

If I try to start it with less than half a tank of fuel, forget it. You'll pull until your arm falls off. I took it in and their answer was, "Keep the tank full". Brilliant. In the photo you can see the left front rubber foot sitting in a puddle of oil and gas. Something else they told me was "normal". Perhaps I'll get lucky one day, and the dam thing will catch on fire and stop aggravating me.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

billt said:


> On my Honda...


That EM600 is from the 1980s-90s, right? Not really comparable to the current generation Honda inverter generators...

However, the EM600 DOES have an auto-choke; yours may just need adjustment. See page 20 of your Owners Manual for the procedure.


https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31ZA2010.pdf


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do an external tank. and use an inline manual fuel shut off!
it would be an easy mod to do a 3 way fuel selector..
and do an port with a marine quick coupler for the external large fuel tank.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol or better yet up grade to a new eu2200i gen set!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

tabora said:


> That EM600 is from the 1980s-90s, right? Not really comparable to the current generation Honda inverter generators...
> 
> However, the EM600 DOES have an auto-choke; yours may just need adjustment. See page 20 of your Owners Manual for the procedure.
> 
> ...


I tried adjusting that bi-metal strip. It's supposed to be patterned after the old choke stoves on automatic choke carburetors that were on cars in 50's and 60's. They never did work worth a dam.... And neither does this one. You have basically 2 positions... Hard to start, or else impossible to start.


----------



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

Fixed.... I think... Pulled off the air filter housing and a little piece of something - it looked sort-of like a piece of a tie wrap, but not exactly fell out from the carburetor area. I don't know if it was in there or nor or where. It didn't look like it belonged anywhere, and the everything seemed fine. I moved the choke lever back and forth and it moved further BOTH ways... Closed the choke, pulled, started right up. FIRST TIME. Now when you open the choke it goes all the way to a little detent... Put everything back together, tried again, seems fine. I'll try it tomorrow after it sits overnight. Then I'll empty the carburetor and try it and see if it still takes a ton of pulls. 

I watched a video yesterday of a couple guys taking one out of the box and setting it up..... Did gas, oil, fiddled - I'm watching 'cause I want to see how THEY'RE going to get it started, and one of the guys says "These things are really hard to start when there's no fuel in the carburetor, so here's what we do"... with the air filter out he grabs a can of carb cleaner, shoots some into the carb, and pulls the crank. Starts right up... all I could think was "Holy crap, even the guys that DO this say it's a PITA to start and use carb cleaner." I guess I'll put a can in with the generator to save my shoulder. THOUGH, HOPEFULLY, after my fiddling today it'll turn out to be fixed and much easier.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

good find on the trash!
yup
hard to say where that came from...
surprised the honda dealer did not catch that!
they are supposed to check and run each gen set at the time of the sale...
i would report them to honda customer service...
see if they at least send you a hat or a t shirt!

we have very little issues with the eu2200i gens or the eu7000is gens...
just make sure to run a magnetic dipstick, and hit your marks for service...
and try not to use ethanol fuel unless it is all you can get in your area....
if you do run ethanol make sure to use a real good fuel stabilizer made for ethanol...

in general ethanol fuel is a horror show...
super hard on the little aluminum carbs....
it is the salts and acid left over from the way ethanol is made...
over time it eats on the carbs when moisture is drawn to the dry ethanol...
then t gets fat and drops out the water, salt, acid from the emulsion... 
i have pix here some where of bad carbs out of almost no hour gens after sitting 6 months with out fuel treatment..
I have 5- 5 gallon buckets of bad carbs all ate up from bad ethanol..
sorry for the rant..
bad day here 3 more carbs bad from bad ethanol fuel on clients equipment...
glad to have spare parts!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Agree on the whole Ethanol deal. What I can't figure out, is if the entire automotive industry can adapt to Ethanol based fuel, (up to and including E-85), why can't the small engine industry? It's not like this stuff is going away any time soon..... If it ever does. Cars and trucks can handle 10% Ethanol just fine. And have for the last 30+ years.

If anything, they are now pushing for upping the Ethanol content from 10% to 15%. So this will, in all likelihood, get worse, not better. Yet here we are, with just about EVERY manufacturer of small gas engines still producing engines with outdated fuel systems, that cannot handle Ethanol based fuels. And as far as I know, no one is even attempting to solve this problem with fuel systems that can handle Ethanol. Thus far none will without going to he!!, and causing a multitude of problems in a very short period of time.... Like the one's you've outlined.

Even the motorcycle industry, the outboard motor industry, along with the entire personal watercraft industry all can handle Ethanol based fuels just fine. You would think Honda, of all people would be the first to get on the ball with this. They manufacture motorcycles, outboards, as well as an entire auto industry, that all run on Ethanol based fuels...... But not their generators and other small power equipment. This can't be a Moon shot to make happen. And with what they're charging, it should have happened decades ago.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

billt said:


> Agree on the whole Ethanol deal. What I can't figure out, is if the entire automotive industry can adapt to Ethanol based fuel, (up to and including E-85), why can't the small engine industry? It's not like this stuff is going away any time soon..... If it ever does. Cars and trucks can handle 10% Ethanol just fine. And have for the last 30+ years.
> 
> If anything, they are now pushing for upping the Ethanol content from 10% to 15%. So this will, in all likelihood, get worse, not better. Yet here we are, with just about EVERY manufacturer of small gas engines still producing engines with outdated fuel systems, that cannot handle Ethanol based fuels. And as far as I know, no one is even attempting to solve this problem with fuel systems that can handle Ethanol. Thus far none will without going to he!!, and causing a multitude of problems in a very short period of time.... Like the one's you've outlined.
> 
> Even the motorcycle industry, the outboard motor industry, along with the entire personal watercraft industry all can handle Ethanol based fuels just fine. You would think Honda, of all people would be the first to get on the ball with this. They manufacture motorcycles, outboards, as well as an entire auto industry, that all run on Ethanol based fuels...... But not their generators and other small power equipment. This can't be a Moon shot to make happen. And with what they're charging, it should have happened decades ago.


I'm guessing fuel injection helps, but there are very few generators or small engines using this technology for some reason. I'm guessing cost is a major factor. One more reason I like the EU7000IS over anything else.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Seems like a major design oversight on Honda's part.. I fixed up a hyundai unit that also had a fuel pump. And it had a inline fuel primer. 10 pumps and two pulls. Done. 
For the HUGE PREMIUM they should have thought thus through. Take it back and buy a yamaha. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> For the HUGE PREMIUM they should have thought thus through. Take it back and buy a Yamaha.


I agree. For the *HUGE PREMIUM* Honda charges for any, and all of their generators, they should come with a priming system, *AND Ethanol based fuel compatibility.*


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

billt said:


> I agree. For the *HUGE PREMIUM* Honda charges for any, and all of their generators, they should come with a priming system, *AND Ethanol based fuel compatibility.*


I've had LOTS of Honda engines since the 1970s. The only one with a primer is the GX25 on my Mantis tiller. I've never really had ANY issues starting the Hondas, but I tend to take care of them... I have always used 89 octane pump gas in all of them, so generally E10. Currently have:

2017 Honda HSS1332AATD snow blower
1987 HS80K1TAS snow blower (GX240 engine now on Super Tomahawk chipper/shredder)
Mantis 7264-12-02 with Honda GX25
CMXGWAS020735 pressure washer with Honda GCV190
1983 HR214SXA mower (converted to HR214SMA)
HRM215K3SDA mower
1990 Honda XL600V
1988 NX250
1989 NX250 (Canada Model)
1988 NX125
1981 NX50
1977 CT90


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

tabora said:


> I've had LOTS of Honda engines since the 1970s. The only one with a primer is the GX25 on my Mantis tiller. I've never really had ANY issues starting the Hondas, but I tend to take care of them... I have always used 89 octane pump gas in all of them, so generally E10. Currently have:
> 
> 2017 Honda HSS1332AATD snow blower


How do you like that snowblower? Is that the one with the tracks? Does it throw well? How about wet slushy snow?


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

billt said:


> I agree. For the *HUGE PREMIUM* Honda charges for any, and all of their generators, they should come with a priming system, *AND Ethanol based fuel compatibility.*


Agreed. And ever price replacement parts for a Honda? Hey, great stuff I agree but $300 for a carb?! Excuse me? I just don't see that they are worth the price vs a Yamaha. But, everyone uses their stuff differently, and has a different budget

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Browse Deweb said:


> How do you like that snowblower? Is that the one with the tracks? Does it throw well? How about wet slushy snow?


It's the best thing out there in the US (compares well to Yamaha if one is in Canada). Yes, the T means tracks. It throws very well. Now that the revised chute is installed, slush is not an issue.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

tabora said:


> It's the best thing out there in the US (compares well to Yamaha if one is in Canada). Yes, the T means tracks. It throws very well. Now that the revised chute is installed, slush is not an issue.


That is a sweet machine! I have an older Toro Powermax 726 OE which has been a good blower so far, but it can get bogged down with the wet stuff. I'll probably replace it with a Honda when it goes.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt88-8 said:


> but $300 for a carb?


You're buying them from the wrong place... The *16100-Z1C-V01 *GX390 carburetor can be had for $39.95...









Honda Carburetor for GX390 Engines


We offer a wide selection of airless paint sprayers, HVLP sprayers, soft wash sprayers & pressure washers for sale online. Find the equipment & parts you need!




www.jnequipment.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

billt said:


> Agree on the whole Ethanol deal. What I can't figure out, is if the entire automotive industry can adapt to Ethanol based fuel, (up to and including E-85), why can't the small engine industry? It's not like this stuff is going away any time soon..... If it ever does. Cars and trucks can handle 10% Ethanol just fine. And have for the last 30+ years.
> 
> If anything, they are now pushing for upping the Ethanol content from 10% to 15%. So this will, in all likelihood, get worse, not better. Yet here we are, with just about EVERY manufacturer of small gas engines still producing engines with outdated fuel systems, that cannot handle Ethanol based fuels. And as far as I know, no one is even attempting to solve this problem with fuel systems that can handle Ethanol. Thus far none will without going to he!!, and causing a multitude of problems in a very short period of time.... Like the one's you've outlined.
> 
> Even the motorcycle industry, the outboard motor industry, along with the entire personal watercraft industry all can handle Ethanol based fuels just fine. You would think Honda, of all people would be the first to get on the ball with this. They manufacture motorcycles, outboards, as well as an entire auto industry, that all run on Ethanol based fuels...... But not their generators and other small power equipment. This can't be a Moon shot to make happen. And with what they're charging, it should have happened decades ago.


Very few vehicles are e85 compatible, and only fuel injected engines can run e85 AND lesser ethanol blends. Carbureted engines need to be jetted specifically for e85.

Small engines run ethanol blended fuel fine, the issue is letting the fuel age in the carb. Ethanol blended fuels are harder on small engines because carburetors are small. Their passages and jets are very small compared to larger engines. Small passages gum up quicker and easier.



billt said:


> I agree. For the *HUGE PREMIUM* Honda charges for any, and all of their generators, they should come with a priming system, *AND Ethanol based fuel compatibility.*


A Priming system would be cool, but I feel it’s hardly a deal breaker.

As for the Yamaha suggestion, the less capable ef2000is is gravity fed, and the almost as capable ef2200 has a fuel pump as well. Same boat when running carb dry.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

"A Priming system would be cool, but I feel it’s hardly a deal breaker.

As for the Yamaha suggestion, the less capable ef2000is is gravity fed, and the almost as capable ef2200 has a fuel pump as well. Same boat when running carb dry"




It's a pretty big deal when your machine sits all year. 

But you are correct. I was thinking of the excellent 2000is, and had the two confused. My mistake.


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Browse Deweb said:


> I'm guessing fuel injection helps, but there are very few generators or small engines using this technology for some reason. * I'm guessing cost is a major factor. One more reason I like the EU7000IS over anything else.*


For what Honda charges for their generators, they should have had Ethanol compatible engines decades ago. Cost is the *biggest* factor in owning that generator. It retails for over a dollar a watt. And you'll still have the exact same issues with Ethanol based fuels with it, that you will with generators that sell for 75% less, and put out twice the wattage.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> ...Small engines run ethanol blended fuel fine, the issue is letting the fuel age in the carb.


That's the problem. All of these units sit more than they run. Generators, chain saws, power blowers, hedge and string trimmers, name it. Unless they're used on a daily basis by professionals they will sit. *This should NOT be a problem.* But it is, and has been since the introduction of Ethanol in gasoline over 30 years ago. This is not a Shuttle Launch for these manufacturers to solve. They just don't care.

Go to any small engine repair shop and ask them what repairs they deal with the most. They'll all tell you it's fuel system problems from using Ethanol based fuels. I've had engines sit for *5 YEARS with leaded regular and Sta-Bil in the tank.* They started just fine. There is no excuse for this. Only the one's consumers keep making for these manufacturers.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

billt said:


> For what Honda charges for their generators, they should have had Ethanol compatible engines decades ago. Cost is the *biggest* factor in owning that generator. It retails for over a dollar a watt. And you'll still have the exact same issues with Ethanol based fuels with it, that you will with generators that sell for 75% less, and put out twice the wattage.


The EU7000is is fuel injected, so less of an issue with Ethanol and related carburetor problems. I only use ethanol-free fuel in mine though, just to be safe.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

billt said:


> That's the problem. All of these units sit more than they run. Generators, chain saws, power blowers, hedge and string trimmers, name it. Unless they're used on a daily basis by professionals they will sit. *This should NOT be a problem.* But it is, and has been since the introduction of Ethanol in gasoline over 30 years ago. This is not a Shuttle Launch for these manufacturers to solve. They just don't care.
> 
> Go to any small engine repair shop and ask them what repairs they deal with the most. They'll all tell you it's fuel system problems from using Ethanol based fuels. I've had engines sit for *5 YEARS with leaded regular and Sta-Bil in the tank.* They started just fine. There is no excuse for this. Only the one's consumers keep making for these manufacturers.


Well float bowl carbs are the biggest offender. Diaphragm carbs fair better since they don’t have a pool of fuel open to ambient air but it’s still a carb that can easily gum up from fuel that has already phase separated. The only effective measure is a complex system using high pressure fuel injection. Do you really want fuel injection on all of your small engines...

A best case scenario is the banning of enthanol which feels like a pipe dream. I understand your point and share a similar feeling, but there isn’t a more practical solution.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we are lucky here in south Iowa
so far we can still get ethanol free gasoline at the pump.

the issue is the fuel not the gens or engines...
way too much trash in the fuel!
the local ethanol plant is one of my clients!

now if they made all of our little carbs out of stainless steel
they might survive!
for now I have switched to natural gas and propane for the long term storage fuels...


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

What kind of trash are you seeing Paul? I flush the pump line by putting $5 in my truck before I fill my gas cans. I used to prefilter my gas when I fill up my small engines but didn’t see any debris. I use Amsoil Quickshot to address any possible ethanol issues too. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

send out the fuel for lab work.
the results might scare you!
BOO!
lol!


----------



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

Was at the local equipment rental place today and asked they guy what they do - they have a LOT of equipment with small engines. Some of it sits. His comment was that the stuff that goes in and out a lot they don't worry about in the summer (lawn mowers and the like). But they use non-oxy fuel in pretty much everything. And they NEVER leave fuel in the tanks of equipment that doesn't get rented in the winter, or in winter equipment that doesn't get rented in the summer (apparently don't rent a lot of ice augers in July). 
His comments about what the ethanol does to the fuel systems can't be repeated here accurately, but they were voluminous and profane. The NICEST thing he said was that leaving oxy fuel in any of their equipment for an extended period (his extended was a month), even with stabilizer, turns the stuff into garbage that clogs things, corrodes things, and makes the equipment unreliable.

Asked where they get the non-oxygenated fuel, and he pointed to Cenex down the block and said their 91 octane was non-oxy. He claimed it makes the equipment MUCH easier to start, and with a little Sta-Bil, the equipment can sit between rentals with no worries.

SO, now I know there IS a place that's close to me, and I'll use up the oxy fuel we currently have in the lawn mower since it gets used twice a week, and fill all the fuel containers with the 91 octane non-oxy stuff.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt88-8 said:


> It's a pretty big deal when your machine sits all year.


With all my OPE, I try to remember to start them all and run them at least once a quarter. Today it was the big Powermate generator and the Toro zero-turn mower; tomorrow will be the Honda snow blower and the Mantis tiller. Next weekend will be the Honda/Gardenway chipper and the two Honda mowers. The following weekend will be the Husqvarna chain saw and the two gas trimmers. Then on to the pressure washer and the outboards in late May...


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Gas still goes bad. Unless your running the carb out.
I clean carbs all the time from people who don't. If they are gravity fed, or have a primer and Don't SUCK to start, they are less likely to get fuel damage to the carb because they get run dry. End of story.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt88-8 said:


> Gas still goes bad.


If you run it every few months, it does not seem to be an issue. At least not for me, and I have a lot of small engines...


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

tabora said:


> If you run it every few months, it does not seem to be an issue. At least not for me, and I have a lot of small engines...


And if your on here, I suspect you use ethonal free fuel. Correct?

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

gracie glad you are on the right path!
lol on the swear and color full words!
yea we like to keep all forum posts "g" rated like mayberry!

ethanol is bad on these little gens of all makes!
staible all of the time in the fuel.
and sea foam at the beginning of the season and end of the season.

that sea foam works good to keep the carb clean...

yes on the better grade of gasoline!
depending on the area of the country where you are...
for brands... we have BP here in Iowa that has the gold that is ethanol free..
and yes way also has a medium grade that is ethanol free.

from there the local drag strip has cam 2 and VP...
then there is Avation fuel at the airport.

also look in to a tri fuel system for the gen set..
then you have a choice of fuel!
propane and natural gas work well!
and then use the gasoline for when you are remote or do not have the other fuel choices...


----------



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

I had a flashback last night... I've had a champion 2000W generator for 10 or so years. It was ALWAYS very hard to start. I checked with the small engine shop in the area and they agreed and said they could clean things up and MAYBE make it a little better, but it was NEVER going to be quick and easy - and it FILLS the carb when you open the valve.
BUT, (that's not the flashback), I remembered last night that a couple years ago, when it got impossible, I went through the thing and pulled it apart. When I got the carb off, the bowl was full of strange, rusty-looking, deposits and corrosion. It actually looked like a boat with barnacles on the hull. Both jets were completely blocked with something that had hardened and didn't want to come out. So, I found a replacement carb on line and put it on. That got it working, and it worked for my next trip. then it sat. And 3 - 4 months later, no start. I could spray it with ether and it would pop and run for a second but not normal...
It's been sitting since. 
I'd forgotten what the inside of that bowl looked like 'til I recalled it last night... I just never associated it with oxy gas.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

tabora said:


> *If you run it every few months, it does not seem to be an issue.* At least not for me, and I have a lot of small engines...


That's what I do with ALL of my small engines. I think running fuel through the lines, carbs, jets, ect. helps regardless of how old the fuel is or isn't. Pure Ethanol will evaporate with little to no trace. It leaves very little residue. I can get non Ethanol fuel with no problem. Plus it's 92 Octane. 

I think that, combined with running them at least once a month, is the key to eliminating issues. I also filter everything I put into a fuel tank. Those little Coleman filter funnels are good for this. Albeit they flow very slow. No good for a 8 gallon generator tank. Cheesecloth in a large funnel works well for larger applications.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm not disciplined enough to periodically start all of my gasoline engines just to make sure they stay healthy. So, if I know they won't be run for a long time, I drain the tanks, run the engines dry, and drain the carbs. That has worked well through the years.

For gasoline generators, I store the emergency reserve gasoline supply in 5-gallon cans for instant availability when needed. When I need to fill my gasoline generators with the stored reserve fuel, it is accomplished with a 12VDC gasoline-rated fuel pump that has an in-line fuel filter to make sure no sediment gets into the engines. Due to the difficulty in getting non-ethanol fuel, I usually have 10% ethanol fuel with StaBil in the reserve cans and make sure I don't keep it over a year without running it through either the generator during storms or my cars so it isn't wasted. That has worked OK for me. 

For diesel engines, the fuel going bad generally is not a problem as long as they don't sneak bio-diesel products into my supply chain. So far I've avoided that, and my diesels have been OK with longer-term fuel storage. That's good, because I cannot drain diesel engine fuel tanks since that would allow air getting into the fuel system, which is a big deal for diesels and causes a lot of trouble bleeding fuel injectors and pumps of air.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

It posted twice. Sorry about that.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt88-8 said:


> And if your on here, I suspect you use ethonal free fuel. Correct?


I do not. E10 pump gas with Stabil and quarterly startups. No carburetor problems since I started that regimen. The strictly seasonal items like outboards & motorcycles do get their carbs run dry and cylinders fogged at the end of the season.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GracieAllen said:


> I had a flashback last night... I've had a champion 2000W generator for 10 or so years. It was ALWAYS very hard to start. I checked with the small engine shop in the area and they agreed and said they could clean things up and MAYBE make it a little better, but it was NEVER going to be quick and easy - and it FILLS the carb when you open the valve.
> BUT, (that's not the flashback), I remembered last night that a couple years ago, when it got impossible, I went through the thing and pulled it apart. When I got the carb off, the bowl was full of strange, rusty-looking, deposits and corrosion. It actually looked like a boat with barnacles on the hull. Both jets were completely blocked with something that had hardened and didn't want to come out. So, I found a replacement carb on line and put it on. That got it working, and it worked for my next trip. then it sat. And 3 - 4 months later, no start. I could spray it with ether and it would pop and run for a second but not normal...
> It's been sitting since.
> I'd forgotten what the inside of that bowl looked like 'til I recalled it last night... I just never associated it with oxy gas.


gracie
on the champion;
remove the fuel tank, clean real good inside!! replace the hoses. as well as any fuel valves and fuel filters to the carb.
reclean the carb or replace it again.
you should be set
yea just cleaning the carb does not cover the trash in the fuel tank or hoses etc.


----------



## alexmiller (Jun 13, 2020)

The all new Honda EU2200i is an amazing generator. To be honest amazing performance and very eye-catching design. But the thing is it is little costly. This model is easy to start and have lots of great features.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

alexmiller said:


> The all new Honda EU2200i is an amazing generator. To be honest amazing performance and very eye-catching design. But the thing is it is little costly. This model is easy to start and have lots of great features.


Yup, if it had remote electric start it would be near-perfect...


----------



## Mucksiegooma (Apr 28, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Are you absolutely sure the gas is fresh? Not fresh from the gas can, but known fresh fuel from a gas station that does a lot of business. Draining the tank and putting in fresh, ethanol free gas would be one of the first things I tried. Even gas older than 3 months can give a small engine starting problems. Keep in mind gas at a lower volume gas station can sit in their tanks for weeks or months, then customers come and fill up their gas cans and they can sit in a shed or garage for a few more months. Before you know it, the fuel is old and less combustible, unless it was treated immediately after purchasing with Stabil or other fuel stabilizer. A running engine can still burn imperfect fuel, but starting an engine with bad gas is harder.


I have a 30 year old Honda EM 2500K which has been very difficult starting from the git go. I have to spray starting fluid into the carburetor if it has sat for any length of time. I have cleaned the carburetor bowl, use only non-oxygenated gas and add either Star Tron fuel additive or Sea Foam, to no avail. It still monkeys. I don't know if I should put a new carb on it or get rid of it. I'm an old person and afraid I will have a heart attack trying to start this pig. Any suggestions?


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Mucksiegooma said:


> *I have a 30 year old Honda EM 2500K which has been very difficult starting from the git go.* I have to spray starting fluid into the carburetor if it has sat for any length of time. I have cleaned the carburetor bowl, use only non-oxygenated gas and add either Star Tron fuel additive or Sea Foam, to no avail. It still monkeys. I don't know if I should put a new carb on it or get rid of it. I'm an old person and afraid I will have a heart attack trying to start this pig. Any suggestions?


Does it help to keep the fuel tank filled? My old EM-600 is PITA to start as well. Always has been, and always will be. Hard starting seems to be Honda's trademark. They own the franchise on it. I do find that mine will require fewer pulls if I keep the fuel topped off. I don't know if it helps feed gas to the carburetor easier or what. But it helps somewhat. If I allow it to get below half a tank, I'll have to pull on the thing until my arm is numb. I can't believe the recoil starter has lasted this long.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

billt said:


> Hard starting seems to be Honda's trademark. They own the franchise on it.


@billt, you make a lot of noise on this subject, but I believe you are in the VAST minority holding this opinion. Honda engines are actually revered in most circles for being the easiest to start and for the highest reliability. That's why they are copied by so many others. As I have mentioned, all my many Honda engines routinely start on one pull or kick or instantly via electric start. All it takes is proper maintenance...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Mucksiegooma said:


> I have a 30 year old Honda EM 2500K which has been very difficult starting from the git go. I have to spray starting fluid into the carburetor if it has sat for any length of time. I have cleaned the carburetor bowl, use only non-oxygenated gas and add either Star Tron fuel additive or Sea Foam, to no avail. It still monkeys. I don't know if I should put a new carb on it or get rid of it. I'm an old person and afraid I will have a heart attack trying to start this pig. Any suggestions?


put on a new carby!
and clean the fuel filter in the bottom of the tank


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m with you there. All my Honda engines start at the second or third pull, if not the first. That is except my EU2200 inverter. I always run ethanol free gas with Amsoil additive and run or drain out the carburetor. It takes 6-10 pulls every monthly exercise run. I simply shut it down the last time, so I’ll see if it’s easier that way because it doesn’t need to be primed. I’ll update in a week or two... Dutchy 


tabora said:


> @billt, you make a lot of noise on this subject, but I believe you are in the VAST minority holding this opinion. Honda engines are actually revered in most circles for being the easiest to start and for the highest reliability. That's why they are copied by so many others. As I have mentioned, all my many Honda engines routinely start on one pull or kick or instantly via electric start. All it takes is proper maintenance...


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

tabora said:


> *@billt, you make a lot of noise on this subject, but I believe you are in the VAST minority holding this opinion. Honda engines are actually revered in most circles for being the easiest to start and for the highest reliability.*


Really? You would never know it by reading this thread. Did you happen to read the title?
*Brand NEW Honda EU2200 VERY hard to start*
I get the fact you are a major Honda fanboy, and take it all but personally when anyone say's anything negative about your favorite brand. I've simply experienced the same exact issues as the OP..... Along with several others.



Dutchy491 said:


> *My 2200 is hard to start too,* and I run the carb dry every time. Always use fresh gas with additive.





Ground Fault said:


> *I understand your frustration. Same Honda issues here.*





Mucksiegooma said:


> *I have a 30 year old Honda EM 2500K which has been very difficult starting from the git go.* I have to spray starting fluid into the carburetor if it has sat for any length of time. I'm an old person and afraid I will have a heart attack trying to start this pig. Any suggestions?


And none of this has anything to do with the units not having, "proper maintenance", as you suggest. Or "bad fuel". Or any other excuse you want to make. The fact is Honda's fuel systems are crap, pure and simple. I don't care if they incorporate fuel injection or anything else. *It should not take 25 pulls to move fuel from the tank into the combustion chamber on ANY small gas engine.* That's simply ludicrous. And I don't care if you run the carburetor dry or not.

Every other gen set I've come across, including both of mine, will fill the carburetor in seconds, by simply turning on the fuel petcock. And after you do so, they will light off on the first or second pull. Not Honda. Most every other manufacturer will incorporate a *priming system* of some type, (or else a dam choke that actually works), to help eliminate hard starting... Not Honda. But, as it's been pointed out, "you can add one". The same way you can add a dual fuel system. Something else most every other generator manufacturer offers..... But not Honda.

So....... You can pay 4 to 5 times as much for a Honda, that doesn't have the features that comparable output units do, that cost a quarter or a fifth as much...... Then, you can pay even more to, "add them". And void your warranty by doing so. I'm sorry, and you can call me crazy, but that simply doesn't compute with me. In fact it borders on ridiculous.

And I won't even get into the serious under volting issues that have surfaced in the other thread, that were of such concern to Honda owners, it started another thread of it's own to deal with. Now, you can make all the excuses you want for everything I have stated... All of which is fact. But in the end it doesn't change a thing for the people like myself and many others, who own these hard starting Honda's. Here are a few, in fact several more with the exact same problems. Are they just, "making noise" as well? And remember, *these people all paid an extremely high premium for these things.*






Hard starting Honda EU2000i generator. - Calguns.net


Hard starting Honda EU2000i generator. Camping, Hiking and Outdoor Activities



www.calguns.net










Honda 2000i generator: hard to start - DoItYourself.com Community Forums


Honda 2000i generator: hard to start - Outdoor Gasoline and Electric Powered Equipment and Small Engines



www.doityourself.com










Honda Generator Starting Problems - Airstream Forums


I have two one year old Honda 2000i Generators. I have a serious problem getting them started when they sit in between seasons. I have had Honda mowers and Snow blowers for 30 years and I follow the



www.airforums.com













(2) Honda 2000I gens almost unstartable in cold weather.


I have had at least 1 and most of the time 2 Honda EU2000I generators for most of 20 years and they are so dependable they make me feel invincible in knowing I have a solid game plan for power outages. I have I guess always used them in warm weather camping, boating and for outdoor projects...




www.powerequipmentforum.com





Honda Generator - Generator Won’t Start - Repair Parts | Repair Clinic






Honda 2000 generators won't start - iRV2 Forums


I own two Honda 2000 generators, which I bought new. Have used them each of the last two winters for a month or two. After the first winter, I started each one once per month till the next winter.



www.irv2.com










Honda generator starting problem - TexasBowhunter.com Community Discussion Forums


Honda generator starting problem Around the Campfire



discussions.texasbowhunter.com


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

And for what it's worth, I had a Honda lawn mower back in the 80's, that started on the first or second pull. But that hardly matters to anyone above who is experiencing the exact opposite, does it? As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Whoa..... It’s just my little EU2200 that’s been giving me some grief....but all my other Honda engines are incredible. Start all the time, even after sitting. But I take care of them. The beauty of the EU2200 is the fuel pump. Easy to make it into a long running version, but also tricky to get running after a long storage. Dutchy


----------



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

New problem... Generator starts reasonably easily now, and appears to run OK. I can't get the My Generator app to work.....

It won't pair... And YES, Bluetooth works. The car is paired, the truck is paired, the hearing aid adapter is paired, pairing WORKS. 
Installed on Android phone.
Opened app.
Accepted.
Put in the serial number.
Told the phone My Generator CAN use it's location.
It SAYS, start the generator, be nearby, and pair within 30 seconds. Hit Next. The phone is a foot from the generator. I started the generator. It sits and spins and eventually says it failed. 
NO, the generator is NOT already in the Bluetooth connections. Nothing that says Honda or EAMT or anything else.

I figure there's GOT to be something simple and stupid I've missed. What do I have to do to get this thing to work 'cause I'd like to be able to shut the generator down and I'd REALLY like to see the generator output.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I'd turn off Bluetooth and reboot the phone. Then turn Bluetooth back on. Sometimes it helps to reset everything.


----------



## GracieAllen (Apr 15, 2021)

So far:
Turned bluetooth on and off repeatedly. 
Rebooted the phone. AND turned bluetooth on and off repeatedly.
UNINSTALLED the Honda Generator app and reinstalled it.
Went through the whole process again:
entered the serial number.
got to the "Start the generator part". Did that. the screen that's showing the "bluetooth" symbol changed to a new screen saying it was pairing (I think). Then it says it failed and the only option is to Dismiss.
BUT, there IS an EAMT in the Bluetooth. And it APPEARS to at least SORT-OF work.
It now shows we've run it for an hour - shows 19 hours of oil life instead of 20. And I CAN hold the Shut off button and it shuts off. The ONLY thing it doesn't do is show load.

I may clear everything and try everything again tomorrow with fresh eyes to see if I'm doing something stupid.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Dutchy491 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. I always run ethanol free and have a fuel additive mixed in too. Running it dry is probably unnecessary. Dutchy


Well it’s 5 weeks or so since I ran my Honda 2200. When I shut it down last time I didn’t let it run till dry. Simply turned the switch through fuel off to engine off. I always run ethanol free with Amsoil Quickshot additive. So today I turned the switch to On, flicked the choke to On. Third pull it was running. So.... I’m not going to run the carburetor dry anymore unless I plan to prep for long term storage. 😁Dutchy


----------



## Mucksiegooma (Apr 28, 2021)

GracieAllen said:


> I have a NEW Honda EU2200. That was bought SPECIFICALLY because my old Champion 2000W was such a MASSIVE PITA to start.
> Unfortunately, SO IS THE )(*&^% month-old, ridiculously expensive Honda.
> 
> Even more unfortunately, there were NONE available anywhere NEAR me, so I had to make the long trek to a place the DID have one to buy it. NOT one I EVER expected to have to make again once purchasing this praised-to-the-hilt by everyone I heard from unit.
> ...





GracieAllen said:


> I have a NEW Honda EU2200. That was bought SPECIFICALLY because my old Champion 2000W was such a MASSIVE PITA to start.
> Unfortunately, SO IS THE )(*&^% month-old, ridiculously expensive Honda.
> 
> Even more unfortunately, there were NONE available anywhere NEAR me, so I had to make the long trek to a place the DID have one to buy it. NOT one I EVER expected to have to make again once purchasing this praised-to-the-hilt by everyone I heard from unit.
> ...


Don't run the carburetor dry, especially if you are using treated non-oxygenated fuel. I have a new Honda EU3000i Handi and mine starts just fine. I just close the vent on the gas cap after I shut down the motor. I have an older Honda that was cold blooded from the start. Used "corn gas" at the beginning and then switched to non-oxy with Sea Foam. The generator is 20 years old and just began starting on the first pull after I bought the new generator. Is that nuts or what?


----------

